# Kaufberatung Swoop 175



## studyone (24. August 2014)

Hallo liebe Forumsnutzer,

wie im Titel schon verraten, benötige ich ein wenig Beratung im Thema Neuanschaffung Swoop.
Ich habe schon ein Slide 150 aus 2013 und konnte gute Erfahrungen mit Radon sammeln. Jetzt gelüstet es mich nach mehr. Ins Auge habe ich 3 Modelle der Swoop-Serie gefasst.

-Swoop 175 8.0SE 2013 2499,-
-Swoop 175 7.0 Expert 2015  2499,- http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/superenduro/swoop-175/swoop-175-70-expert/
-Swoop 175 9.0 2015 2999,- http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/superenduro/swoop-175/swoop-175-90/

Ich habe im letzten Jahr Kondition aufgebaut und mir Fahrtechnik angeeignet und jetzt soll ein Bike her, mit dem es dann auch mal in Bikepark Winterberg gehen soll. Trotzdem soll es aber die Touren abdecken, die ich bis jetzt mit dem Slide abfuhr. Größtenteils S1 auf der Skala. Längere Passagen S2. Und vereinzelt S3, wenn sich was findet. Der Mut ist da, nur das Material fehlt.

Mein Budget geht bis 3000 hoch und ich hab keine Scheu alles zu investieren.
Das 8.0SE ist einfach ein gutes Angebot. Beim Expert gefällt mir die Vorstellung zweier verschiedener Laufradgrößen, sowie die Farbe. Das 9.0 sieht einfach edel aus und mir gefällt der leichte Aufbau. Meine Tendenz geht zum 9er. Auch wegen der Sram-schaltung, die ich schon ausgiebig am Slide testen konnte. Ich kenne aber auch die Zuverlässigkeit von Shimano und hätte daher auch nix gegen XT.

Für ein paar Kommentare, wäre ich sehr dankbar!!


----------



## Jan-S. (24. August 2014)

Steh vor dem selben problem das 8.0se ist meiner meinung nach die beste wahl
-gabel absenkbar
-kashima
-komplettere xt gruppe
Das neue hat mich etwas enttäuscht ich hab extra draufgewartet und war sogar schon in bonn.
die gabel ist leichter
und besser.
Aber dieses scaled sizing wie es liteville angefangen hat find ich eh sehr speziell.
Der größte schwachpunkt insgesamt ist wohl die laufradgröße das 26 zoll einfach tot ist. (Ich hab selber noch ein 26 enduro und finds nach wie vor geil, bin bei den bike und beats allerdings das slide 160 carbon gefahren was mir schon sehr zugesagt hat.)


Ps das slide 650b carbon 8.0se gibts im moment reduziert bei h&s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gyver (24. August 2014)

Bin vom Slide 8.0 150 SE 2013 auf das Swoop 8.0 SE 2014 gewechselt und empfinde den Sprung als enorm. Das Bike ist der Hammer. Das, was man im Uphill verliert gewinnt man im Downhill deutlich spürbar hinzu. Das Swoop entwickelt bergab einfach viel mehr Tempo. Ich kann das Swoop sehr empfehlen, besonders zu diesem Preis.


----------



## studyone (24. August 2014)

Hi Jan,

konnte man das neue schon in Bonn betrachten? die Fotobikes?
Scaled sizing ja nur bedingt. Das Swoop wird ja nur mit 27,5/26 ausgeliefert. Zum Glück benötige ich mit meinen 177cm "M".
Das Slide Carbon gibt es leider nicht mehr in 18":/
Ansonsten hab ich da auch schon drüber geschaut. Das 2015er 8.0 macht einen guten Eindruck. Nur hab ich leider noch nie auf einem draufgesessen und hätte jetzt geschätzt, im Bikepark wäre es nicht gut aufgehoben. Für Touren ist es natürlich perfekt.

@Gyver: Darf ich dich fragen wie viel dein Swoop wiegt mit Pedalen?(welche Rahmengröße?)

Was haltet ihr speziell vom 9.0 2015? 

Gruß study


----------



## studyone (24. August 2014)

Doppelpost sorry...


----------



## Jan-S. (24. August 2014)

Ich war da um das swoop mal probezusitzen, die fotobikes sind glaube ich ab montag im store. Das slide was ich probefahren konnte hatte nen monarch+ anscheinend weil der originale defekt war, ich bin damit die blue line runter und war begeistert, als kleiner negativ punkt ist mir nur aufgrfallen das das tretlager sehr tief ist und die pedale dementsprechend früh aufgesetzt sind beim tempo machen bergab. Der rahmen ist sehr steif aber auch sehr dünn. Dh man konnte mit dem daumen denrahmen ganz leicht eindellen

Aber trotzdem, das mit abstand schnellste bike was ich bislang gefahren bin. Ich hoffte ja auf eine gleixh ausgestattete alu version aber das hat radon wohl vermieden um das eigene modell nicht zu kanabalisieren.


----------



## Gyver (24. August 2014)

Hab das Rad nie gewogen. Es muss ja eh den Berg rauf. Habe 1000 Höhenmeter damit gemacht. Alles eine Frage der Kondition. Aber für ein Rad mit 180 mm Federweg geht es schon sehr gut im uphill. Eins weiß ich: es ist schwerer als mein Slide 
Habe Rahmengröße L bei einer Schrittlänge von 92.


----------



## Wolfplayer (24. August 2014)

also ich habe mir das Swoop SE bestellt das kann aber kein 2013er sein 

mMn ist das Konzept des 2015er Swoop Expert blödsinn...wenn 26" doch tod ist, 
dann macht es wenig Sinn ein Rad mit Mischbereifung auf den Markt zu bringen 
um dann dafür auf eine absenkbare Gabel zu verzichten.
und für 500g gebe ich keine 500€ mehr aus beim 9.0 2015


----------



## Jan-S. (24. August 2014)

Naja das 9er ist komplett höherwertiger ausgestattet lauräder fahrwerk bremsen schaltung

Das 8.0 se ist ein 2014er modell, die anderen sind die neuen 2015er


----------



## Wolfplayer (24. August 2014)

höherwertiger im Sinn von gewichtssparender aber das sind mir keine 500 € wert
die XT Komponenten funzen ebendso...ok bei Schaltung bevorzuge ich zwar Sram, 
aber bei Bremse ist nach meinem Zee Kauf letztes Jahr Shimano 1. Wahl.
Sind denn die Räder beim v9.0 tubelss startklar ?


----------



## chichoo (24. August 2014)

Bei mir ist es das selbe, fahre momentan ein slide und möchte nun was für den bikepark . Da ich das slide aber behalten möchte frage ich mich ob es dann nicht mehr Sinn macht das 190iger oder 210 er zu nehmen . 

Behältst du dein slide ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## studyone (25. August 2014)

Ich denke auch, dass so schnell keine exakte Alu-version des Slide 160 kommt. Und wenn doch eins in Planung ist, möchte ich nicht noch warten Dass man das Material mit dem Daumen eindrücken kann weckt bei mir kein Vertrauen, aber ich denke man sollte sich keine Sorgen mehr bei Carbon in dem Einsatzbereich Allmountain+/light Enduro machen. Kommenden Monat werde ich mal im Megastore vorbeischauen und mich auf das Carbon setzen. Trotzdem bevorzuge ich das Swoop. Und wie auch schon mehrmals erwähnt wäre das 8.0SE die logische Wahl.

Ich habe mal gelesen, dass die E13 nicht die optimalsten Tubeless-Felgen sind durch fehlende Steifigkeit, durchaus aber ohne Bedenken schlauchlos zu fahren.
Sram ist auch meine bevorzugte Schaltgruppe in dem Einsatzbereich. Von den Bremsen verspreche ich mir aber auch durchaus viel. Vierkolben und nicht mehr dieses teigige Hebel-Feeling. 

@chichoo: Mein Slide werde ich weggeben und deshalb suche ich praktisch eine Allround-Waffe^^ Sonst hätte ich ohne zu zögern zum 190 gegriffen. Bald wird in die Bonner-City gezogen, studiumsbedingt. Da wollte ich nur ein Bike mitnehmen, das machts einfacher und billiger;D


----------



## Wolfplayer (25. August 2014)

naja ich könnte ja meinem DH'ler noch die Zee entwenden  
sind auch nur ca. 250g Mehrgewicht dann gegeüber der XT


----------



## tane (25. August 2014)

8.0se in medium, mit tacho, flaschenhalter, taschlhalter (aber kein taschl & kein werkzeug), syntace no 9, 1648gr laufradsatz, specialized phenom gel, spank spike 35mm vorbau & tubeless: 15,15kg (elektron.waage)


----------



## Jan89 (25. August 2014)

@studyone willst du dein Slide behalten oder ganz auf das Swoop umsteigen? 

Würde mir an deiner Stelle das Swoop Se kaufen und das übrige Geld in nen Vernünftigen LRS stecken 
z.b. Hop Pro 2 mit Spank Spike 35 oder ZTR Flow...

anderes Bike 700€ über deinem Budget aber extrem geil 

https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3509


----------



## studyone (25. August 2014)

Ich würde ganz umsteigen. Sind die E2000 denn nichts? dachte die sind nur was schwerer, dafür aber zuverlässig.
Das Canyon gefällt mir von der Form her nicht. Es liegt ohnehin außerhalb meines Budgets

15kg liegen vollkommen im Rahmen. Vielen Dank dir @tane 

Jetzt wo die Liefertermine veröffentlicht sind, werde ich bis zum Ende der Woche abwägen ob ich solange warten möchte.


----------



## Wolfplayer (25. August 2014)

na das SE gibts als 18" nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider_13131 (25. August 2014)

Hi, wie groß (Schrittlänge auch) bist du. Wenn du zwischen zwei Größen bist, geht auch das 20 Zoll. Habe das 8er Se mit einem 40 er Vorbau. Ist quasi wie das 18 er nur mit einem längerem Radstand. Wenn du damit auch Touren fahren willst ist es sogar besser. Aber auch im Downhill ist es leichter zu fahren, weil ruhiger. Außerdem kannst du leichter (weil mehr Raum) auf dem Bike dein Gewicht verlager. Ich fahre im Jahr ca. 15 Tage im Bikepark Winterberg. Habe auf der Downhillstrecke auch das 18 er ausprobiert. Das war ein wenig "spielerischer" habe aber weniger Gripp auf dem Vorderrad gehabt. Vielleicht lag es an meiner noch nicht ausgereiften Fahrtechnik - fühlte mich aber mit dem 20 er sicherer und war auch schneller. 

Ich würde dir das 2014/ 8 se auf jeden Fall empfehlen. Das Fahrwerk braucht aber ein paar Runden bis es wirklich gut eingestellt ist. Für das Geld gibt es zur Zeit nichts besseres. Wenn du noch Fragen zum Swoop hast, dann frag einfach - ich habe das 7er und 8er hier. Lg


----------



## tane (26. August 2014)

@größe: beim leisesten zweifel imho das kleinere nehmen! i hab m bei 180 (sl weiss i net, eher längere haxn) - im ganz kniffligen (f meine verhältnisse halt) kommz mir eher lang vor (nicht v d sitzposition: sattelstütze is weit draussen, wär beim s evtl z'kurz)
gegn die E2000 hab i nix, wollt mir nur 1x einen "schönen" (& leichten) lrs gönnen & hab bei as um 479 zugschlagen


----------



## Freerider_13131 (26. August 2014)

Hi, mit 180 cm geht beides, je nach Vorliebe, man muss sich wohlfühlen. Der eine mag es kleiner der andere größer. Immer das kleinere nehmen ist nicht zwingend richtig. Ich bin 181/182 cm groß und das 18 War ok, das 20 aber besser. 16 er ist definitiv zu klein. Laufräder finde ich ok, wenn die durch sind kommt was besseres. Robust geht bei mir im Zweifel vor Gewicht.  Lg


----------



## Jan89 (26. August 2014)

studyone schrieb:


> Ich würde ganz umsteigen. Sind die E2000 denn nichts? dachte die sind nur was schwerer, dafür aber zuverlässig.
> Das Canyon gefällt mir von der Form her nicht. Es liegt ohnehin außerhalb meines Budgets
> 
> 15kg liegen vollkommen im Rahmen. Vielen Dank dir @tane
> ...



Zuverlässig und steif ist der LRS bin ihn selber schon gefahren ist aber kein vergleich zu ner breiten Felge und Tubless...
weitere Diskussion führen hier zu weit dafür gibts ja das Tech Board

Gruß Jan


----------



## Daniel44 (9. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Bike Freunde. ..was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem swoop 175 6.0?
Habe davon leider noch nix hier im Forum gelesen.
mfg

http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/superenduro/swoop-175/swoop-175-60/


----------



## MrWicked (30. Oktober 2014)

Guten Morgen Leute,

ich fahre das Swoop 175 9.0 und muss sagen das ich eigentlich soweit sehr zufrieden bin. @studyone an deiner Stelle würde ich auch das 8.0Se nehmen;es ist günstiger und die wesentlichen Komponenten unterscheiden sich kaum zum 9.0 das eigentlich nur ein paar Gramm leichter ist. Und ob Sram oder XT?, ich denke hier hat jeder seine eigene Vorlieben. Ich fahre beide (Sram und XT) und finde beide ok.

Gruß Martin


----------



## DerandereJan (30. Oktober 2014)

http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/superenduro/swoop-175/swoop-175-60/

Da haste alles was du brauchst...und noch nen Tausender übrig (wenn nicht sogar mehr) um 2 Wochen fett biken zu gehen...


----------

